# NWSL Draft - Big trades and announcements today



## socalkdg (Jan 5, 2023)

Michelle Cooper declared for the draft this morning.   Angel City picked up the number 1 overall pick and plan to take Alyssa Thompson, who is now expected to announce herself for the draft as well, much like Trinity Rodman did.


----------

